# Giant TCR Composite 3 Fork



## damian75 (Oct 26, 2013)

I recently purchased a 2004 TCR C3 frame and am trying to source a fork for it and I can't seem to find anywhere if the steerer is 1" , 1 1/8" straight or tapered. The frame has not arrived yet and I am just trying to get all my ducks in a row so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kenrow (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks like it is 1-1/8" with an integrated HS:
2004 Giant TCR Composite 2 - BikePedia


----------



## damian75 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks, thats the way I was leaning but wasn't sure, the frame will be here in 2 days so I will just wait and make sure before I buy a fork.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Check out the Control Tech fork.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

Lelandjt said:


> Check out the Control Tech fork.


+1 for this

It should be a perfect fit for you...


----------

